# Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)



## ps0674 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich günstig an einen zuverlässigen, neuen oder neuwertigen Bleigel-Akku mit mindestens 75 Ah bei 12 Volt komme?


----------



## esoxlucius88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Hallo!!!!

ich verwende eine normale Autobatterie, meiner meinung nach doch noch viel günstiger wie Gel-Battarien !!!!


----------



## faroutfreak (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

moin moin,
ich benutze Bleigelakkus die aus Notstromanlagen ausgemustert wurden, die sind dann ca. 3-4 Jahre alt, haben aber im allg. null Belastung erfahren. Meine letzten beiden haben 5 Jahre gehalten (bei wöchentlich 1-2 Entladungen),... ich hab mir gerade zwei neue bei ebay ersteigert, 2x 120 AH für 180.-€...musst halt mal drauf achten, die tauchen da immer wieder mal auf.
Gruß
faroutfreak(Manfred)


----------



## micbrtls (2. September 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Moin, moin! Erkundigt euch doch mal, ob die Autobatterie überhaupt benutzt werden darf. So weit ich weiß, ist die auf dem Wasser nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. September 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*



esoxlucius88 schrieb:


> Hallo!!!!
> 
> ich verwende eine normale Autobatterie, meiner meinung nach doch noch viel günstiger wie Gel-Battarien !!!!


Da kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, das Du die schon lange benutzt.
Nach ein paar mal leerziehen sind Auto Batterien nämlich im Eimer. Das mögen die gar nicht...#d


----------



## Brikz83 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

kann ich nur so unterschreiben, Starterbatterien sind für kontinuierlichen Energiezug bis zum Ende nicht ausgerüstet.
ansonsten mal im Krankenhaus oder Rehaeinrichtung fragen die haben oft alte Gel batterien für ihre Notstromagregate die sie reglmäßig auswechseln müssen(obwohl noch in ordnung)


----------



## Hornburg (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Hallo!
Schaut mal in Eurer Umgebung nach Geschäften für Elektro-Rollstühle (evtl. im Fahrradgeschäft). Dort könnt ihr die im Turnus ausgemusterten (Gel-)Akkus oft für lau bekommen. Bei mir zeigte der E-Motor nach dem Laden eine Kapazität von 8 von 9 an! D.h. für 0 EUR nen 75 Ah-Blei-Gel-Akku abgegriffen!#6

Gruß
Hornburg


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Hi,

bin auch auf der Suche nach der größeren Batterie, da mir meine 80 AH Rhino Gel nicht ausreicht.
Da die Auswahl so riesig ist. (Effekta,BSOL,Sonnenschein etc) wollte ich mal fragen welche ihr im Einsatz habt und empfehlen könnt. Betrieben soll damit ein Rhino VX44 + ANKA Nachbau 4,15.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Ich habe hier einen gebrauchten Exide/Sonnenschein 50ah rumstehen - der reicht bei meinem Endura 30 + 2,48m Schlauchboot ungefähr einen Angeltag... 

Als zweiten Akku habe ich noch einen vision 12v 36ah. Die Vision sind preislich etwas günstiger  -  wie es mit der Langlebigkeit aussieht, kann ich allerdings noch nicht sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht lang habe.


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Bin erstaunt, das du damit hinkommst.....hatte früher einen 80 Ah Gelakku, der mir aber zu klein war jetzt benutze ich einen mit 120 Ah da brauch ich mir keinen Kopf mehr machen.
Obwohl man sagen muss mein rhino vx 54 is auch ein ganz schöner Stromfresser


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

geht mir genau so :-( 80 AH und Wind, da ist meistens schon nach 3 -4 h Schluss. Deswegen muss mind. ne 120 AH her.Blos welche??? Dachte mal an AGM da hier viele diesen Typ verwenden, da Gel dann doch sehr teuer ist.


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Also AGM muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, ich nutze den hier, hab ihn günstig geschossen. Der Preis ist aber in Ordnung , nur wichtig gutes Ladegerät.

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...ite=frameset.htm&referer=googlebase&PKEY=5A20


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Wie lange im Einsatz wie oft fährst du mit der Bat?
Preis ist i.= wobei die Effekta glaub ich auch blos ein Zehner mehr kosten würde.

Hab wegen der Gel-Batterie das kleine ctek xs. Kann also bis 120 AH laden, wobei dies wahrscheinlich ewig dauern würd.

Gruß


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Also ich komme mit meiner Batterie so zwei - drei Tage hin und bin dann am Tag so ca. 6 Stunden auf'm Wasser, wobei ich nicht nur schleppe sondern auch mal stehend angel. Das ctek 3600 ist das glaube ich, das lädt garnich so lange...wenn ich meine leere Batterie anstöpsel bin ich eigentlich nach nem tag mit durch....gut finde ich vorallem die erhaltungsladung dabei, dadurch gibts kein Überladen und die lebensdauer des Akkus bleibt auch gleich.


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

ha ist das 3600

Mich wundert immer wie lange manche User hier schleppen können?
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich bei Wind und warmen Temp's Stufe 2 -3 beim Schleppen nutze und der Verbrauch dann bei 14 - 25 A ist.
Komme ich doch gerade mal auf vielleicht 4 h , wenn ich durch fahre. Ohne jetzt genau gerechnet zu haben (C20 etc)

Gruß


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Als Ladegerät habe ich mit ein "ivt 12v 6a ladegerät" zugelegt das gibts für ein paar € mehr auch noch mit 8a. Das ist ganz ordentlich.
. 
Mein Kumpel hat so ein 9,99€ Lidl-Gerät... um die 50ah Batterie voll zu bekommen braucht man mindestens 2 Tage... wenn sie dann überhaupt voll ist... das ist wohl eher was, für ne Zweiradbatterie etc. 

Ich hab mir gedacht ich kauf mir lieber mehrere kleine Akkus als einen großen... hab keine Lust da 50kg oder mehr durch die Gegend zu schleppen... Und selbst wenn mal mitten auf dem See die Batterie alle ist, dann paddel ich halt.. ist ja bei einem kleinen Schlauchboot und den 15ha Gewässern überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

übrigens wiegt mein Akku so ca. 32kg, da kommt man im Sommer schon ins schwitzen.


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

könnte ich eigentlich meine 80 Ah und die neue zusammenschalten? Oder müssen die die selbe Kapazität haben?

32 Kg wäre nicht das Problem meine jetzige wiegt 24 und ich hab so 50 m zum schleppen. 

Naja ich vermeide bei mir das leer fahren meiner Bat, da ich meistens am ende des See's herum tingle und bei Ostwind und Rudern bei meinem Boot echt verrecke.


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Hab ich nich so die Ahnung von, aber wenn dir beide 12 V haben sollte das funzen denke ich. Ganz leer fahren soll doch sowieso nicht so gut für die Batterie sein oder ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Ganz leer fahren ist mehr als ungesund. Deshalb sollten die Motoren eine Abschaltung bei 11V haben. Wenn nicht empfehlt es sich dringend eine nachzurüsten, sonst hat man nicht lange Spass am Akku.


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Wenn sie Zyklenfest ist und man gleich wieder lädt sollte es ne Gel oder AGM schon aushalten.
Meine ist jetzt schon glaub ich 4 Jahre alt und auch schon ein paar mal leer gefahren ohne Probs.


----------



## tuffbody (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Ich informiere mich immoment viel mit solchen dingen wie was ist die beste batterie oder was sollte man ausgeben etc.

aber wieso gibt es noch kein gerät was die batterie beim fahren gleichzeitig wieder auflädt, quasi wie eine lichtmaschine im auto ... man könnte doch einfach den wasserwiederstand der durch das fahren entsteht benutzen um eine art propeller oder ähnliches anzutreiben der wiederrum die batterie lädt. dann würde man auch kein problem mit dem verschleiß der batterien haben.

ist da irgendwo ein denkfehler drin und geht das einfach nicht?


----------



## Bigtown_de (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Ui das ist ne Frage.. Hab zwar keine Ahnung.. Aber bei dem Ladestrom den du benötigst....


----------



## BallerNacken (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bleigel-Akku für den Elektromotor (zum Schleppen)*

Das größte Problem bei der Sache wird wohl sein, das du mit einer Turbine im Wasser einen enormen Widerstand bildest. Und da man nicht sehr große Geschwindigkeiten erreicht, wird auch nicht sehr schnell geladen.
Meiner Meinung nach, verbrauchst du durch das überwinden des Widerstands an der Turbine mehr, als das er den Akku lädt.


----------

